# Hunter or Jumper?



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

First off how old is he? If you want to go to big shows and do hunters age is a consideration. That aside, I think he would make a good hunter, he has good form over fences. The two things with hunters is having a good steady rhythm and a positive attitude throughout your whole course. Honestly some basic dressage could help with the rhythm. The attitude is up to him, it sounds like he enjoys jumping, so I don't think that would be much of a problem. The best thing you can do there is to ride him nice and quite over jumps, so he does not get hit in the mouth or make it hard for him to jump.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Why would Hunters be easier on the horse in compareson to Jumpers????? They are both ridden the same way, and if you are an educated rider - you should not ride any different from when you are in the Hunter Ring transferring to the Jumper.

You ride your lines, you ride rhythmically and at a smooth steady canter. You approach each fence the same.

Those who race in the Jumper Ring hully gully - don't belong there. They are not riding correctly and are making a mockery of the sport. I see this especially at lower levels. Just because the fences are small, you do not race and speed over the course. 

There should be no difference on how you ride your horse, in the Hunter Ring to the Jumper Ring.

On that note, I would really focus on taking lessons. Start working on your form over fences and solidity - and then, your coach will beable to help you make your decision on what avenue to pursue.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a good point MIEventer, you should ride them the same, but in jumpers you are not being judged on your rhythm and neither is the horses form being judged. Both will help you and you should strive for them in the jumper ring, but again that is not being judged.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Those who race in the Jumper Ring hully gully - don't belong there. They are not riding correctly and are making a mockery of the sport. I see this especially at lower levels. Just because the fences are small, you do not race and speed over the course.


I agree.

Either way, you do what you feel comfortable with,you said you're working on yourself so continue to do that before you get ahead of yourself.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. And I meant does he have good form for hunters because I know that matter. In jumpers they don't judge on what the horse looks like going over the jump as long as they make it over and don't knock a rail.

MIEventer, I can't have a trainer. It is self teach myself or don't ride at all. For one I can't afford a trainer and for two I have deep emotional scarring from a past trainer that I am still trying to get over. He was extremely emotionally abusive, I dealt with it for three years because I loved the horse I was riding and it was a big mistake because it really screwed me up mentally. I am working on my form and getting pointers from a good friend but a trainer is impossible for me. 

I don't plan on showing big shows right now, I am aware that I am not a good enough rider right now. I haven't been able to ride consistently lately so my form hasn't gotten to improve really.

Oh and for the record he is 20 but doesn't show his age at all.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

How old is the horse? If its an older horse that has lots of jumping miles entering lower fence hunter divisions might be easier on him than jumpers. Jumpers is timed and the courses are typically much tighter than hunter courses to they can be tougher on a horse in my opinion. 

You need to be a good rider to do either but in jumpers the fences often can tend to be quite a bit higher than hunters (where you may have a variety of hunter divisions some with lower fences)

If your horse is extremely excitable when jumping and been doing jumpers for a long time you will definitely have some work to slow him down and get him to be in "hunter mode." 

PS oops so you said he is 20, I would suggest hunters then with lower jumps, but of course get your vets opinion on how fit he is for lots of jumping.

Good luck, even if you can't afford a trainer, having a knowledgeable friend watch and help and video tape etc is really a good thing.


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

I think he would make a nice hunter. His expression seems like he enjoys jumping and his knees look tight, square, and tidy.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to shorten my stirrups because I just noticed that in those pictures they are too long.

Should I shorten them 2 or 3 holes?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I would try 1, then 2 and see how it feels.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

> They are both ridden the same way, and if you are an educated rider - you should not ride any different from when you are in the Hunter Ring transferring to the Jumper.


I have to disagree. In the hunter ring you are expected to perch and pose. You are expected to be in half seat most of the course, you are expected to do a crest release. You focus on the making a pre-established striding. This is not how I ride jumpers.

If the horse has a smaller or bigger natural stride I'm not going to push for what is average in the line and risk a rail, I focus on a good approach and if we get that but nix the striding then I could care less. A rythmical canter for sure, but if you can go faster without your horse getting strung out then I don't see the issue. Especially if there is no jump off. I agree about the racing around, going fast and racing are two entirely different things in my book. When the horse is racing and strung out that is when accidents hAppen, but if your horse is going quickly with a rythmical stride and is on his haunches then I see no issue. You need speed to be competitive, especially at the lower levels and in the pony classes - those little ******s are fast! Turns and angled fences for sure, but at bigger shows you will be competing against horses that are able to, because they are on there haunches and at a rythem, go quickly and do pirrouette like turns and angle fences.

By all means go at a hunter pace if you cannot safely travel at a jumper one. It is about making a strategy that is safe for you and your horse, winning is second. 

To the OP, your horse could do well at the low levels of either. Why don't you try them both out and see which one you both like better. I prefer the format of jumpers better than hunters, And my horses exell at that. Although any horse that is sound to jump can do the low levels of anything.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It really depends on if he speeds through jumps or stakes his time....


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

If he speeds through jumps, he shouldn't be doing hunters OR jumpers. He should be brought back to flat work or ground poles untill the rider can control his pace


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ i have heard that hunters take their time through the jumps. and jumpers go speedy


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Jumpers have a faster pace, but it not "speeding" through the jumps. It's just that the rhythm is faster. Hunters take their time to have a nice, rhythmic, easy looking course.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Upsidedown put it well, in her post - if you can control the speed and the horse is making safe approaches and jumping well its fine if they can turn the speed up as that is part of jumpers as its an integral part of the class (time) as opposed to hunters.

I think form and time are the key differences, but at the same time a crazy horse diving over jumps at breakneck speed certainly won't last long in jumpers and won't place in hunters


----------

